# Geophagus Surinamensis ID info



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I keep seeing postings here on CF regarding the rarity and often mislabeled Geo. Surinamensis.

I would like it if people can tell me the identifying features.

Also if you could post a good online resource for these fish as I have yet to find one. The profile section on CF regarding these fish is pretty weak : http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=467

Photo's of true Surinamensis are especially welcome!

Thank you.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

G_eophagus surinamensis_ is only from three rivers in Suriname, making it geopgraphically speaking one of the rarest _Geophagus_. Export from Suriname is very limited. The primary indentifying character is the morphology of the gill arch, which is obviously useless to an aquarist.

You can view the Holotype (page 38 ) and read the original description (page 31-41) here...
http://books.google.com/books?id=ZT...=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result#PPA38,M1
Paratypes are pictured on pages 32 and 34. The images are poor due to the poor quality of the specimen but Kullanders descriptions are suitable. He goes into discussion of separating true _G. surinamensis_ from other surinamenoids.

This the the original descprition of _G. abalios_, _G. dicrozoster_ and _G. winemilleri_, but on page 13 provides a chart for indentification based on bar pattern, opercular markings and abdominal spot; and includes _G. surinamensis_ (note that this is largely based on specimen coloration in alcohol)...
http://txspace.tamu.edu/bitstream/handle/1969.1/1129/etd-tamu-2004B-WFSC-Lopez-2.pdf

Personally, I don't think the comments about its rarity are as reflective of its literal scarcity or limited distribution, but more pointing to the fact of the frequent misuse of the name with other species; or at least a combination.

Ed


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Ed, thanks a lot for that great response!

Tons of info in there but strongly lacking in pictures.

I skimmed through and read a bunch of it but will give it a better look for sure.

I'd love it if others could post any pictures or online resources.


----------



## Stenersen (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry for the low quality on these photos.
They are captured from DV video.
These pictures show the true G. surinamensis. This is fish caught by Stalsberg downstreams the Brokopondo dam near the city of Brokopondo. According to Stalsberg they were confirmed to be the true surinamensis by Kullander himself whom Stalsberg provided with one or several preserved specimens.
I had these fish some years ago. Sadly I lost them one weekend I was away from home when the external filter broke down.


----------

